

NASA Eyes Mission To Icy Jupiter Moon Europa To Gauge Habitability - rpm4321
http://www.space.com/18901-nasa-mission-jupiter-moon-europa.html

======
gnosis
NASA had planned a joint mission[1] to Jupiter's moons (including Europa) with
the European Space Agency, until NASA pulled out of the mission in 2011.

Now it seems NASA wants to go to Europa again. I wonder what changed.

[1] - <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europa_Jupiter_System_Mission>

~~~
ChuckMcM
Tempted to say they found an obelisk in orbit :-) but more seriously NASA says
a lot of stuff around budget time, and in times of imminent fiscal cliffs
where they don't see a lot of other targets standing on the field.

------
pixie_
Does anyone else think Nasa should be figuring out how to setup colonies on
new worlds.. I mean the question of life on Mars (or anywhere else) is a good
one, but we'll be able to figure all that out a lot easier if we're there in
person. It's no going anywhere.

------
idont
Looks like NASA does not read Fitch and Moody's reports...

------
tunnuz
Jokes about 2010: Odissey Two in three, two ... screw it! I'll be first!

ALL THESE WORLDS

ARE YOURS EXCEPT

EUROPA

ATTEMPT NO

LANDING THERE

